
Curiosity Rover Finds Ancient 'Building Blocks for Life' on Mars - el_duderino
https://www.space.com/40819-mars-methane-organics-curiosity-rover.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17258492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17258492)

220+ points

